# Hosho Ryu Ninpo



## Slihn (Jan 6, 2007)

A small Ninpo clip from Brazil,I dont know how authentic it is,but it looks quite realistic and effective.


----------



## Kreth (Jan 6, 2007)

Slihn said:


> A small Ninpo clip from Brazil,I dont know how authentic it is,but it looks quite realistic and effective.


After viewing the clip, I'd have to say, "None of the above."


----------



## Don Roley (Jan 7, 2007)

I'm glad Kreth made the comments before I could. He says what I think in a lot less band width.

I will say this. If these guys claim to be part of a ninjutsu tradition that has ever existed in Japan, then I will say I think they are lying. If it is just something that they made up and called ninjutsu, I will say that I think they have very, very little knowledge of the subject matter and should never have set up what they did using that name.

I see none of the things I have been taught to put importance on. There was no _kuzushi, nagashi_ or real _Ma-ai_ demonstrated by this clip. It may impress people raised on a diet of bad Kung Phooey movies from Hong Kong, but I neither want these people representing what I do or covering my back in a violent situation.

I am going back to my cave for a nap now.


----------



## saru1968 (Jan 7, 2007)

hmm...checking their homepage via the link on youtube

membership to Black Tigers International Ninja Society - U.S.A.

the use of the word 'Shidoshi' with no clear linking to its source

and one of the techniques identified by a konnigun student straight out of their training manuel....

four letters...one word...........


Fake


edit...plus of course the Black dragon is linked to this fool......


----------



## Domo Kun (Jan 11, 2007)

Sad for me to hear this, I've been there yesterday and it seemed a very honest school...

Anyway if you had to choose between that school and this one http://www.bujinkan.com.br, wich one would you choose?

First post by the way =)


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 11, 2007)

I think in the long run you have to make the choice but for myself if I was making the choice it would be the Bujinkan Dojo.  Hope that helps.


----------



## Carol (Jan 11, 2007)

The Bujinkan school looks interesting, run by Mr. Daniel Hernandez,  first South American to pass Hatsumi's Godan test, now an 11th Dan under Hatsumi.  

That doesn't mean the school is best for everyone...but Mr. Hernandez sounds fascinating.  Whether you decide to train under him or not, the fellow is definitely worth meeting.

Good Luck.


----------



## jks9199 (Jan 12, 2007)

To me...

The simple issue would be history.  Hatsumi is fairly open about his background, early training and the history of his art can be traced with some degree of reliability.

Too many others can't make that come together.  Many of them seem to come down to a mysterious "teacher" that's no longer available.  Or "history" that doesn't match the history books in Japan (or wherever).  

But, that doesn't mean that a particular dojo is inherently dishonest.  Honest people can be misled by dishonest people, and then "honestly" teach as they were taught.  

At this point, if I were to begin training in another art, it probably would be at a Bujinkan dojo.  The Bujinkan people I've become acquainted with have impressed me with their character, what I've learned of the art is in accord with the principles I've learned (why learn something completely different?), and it seems like something that would hold my interest.  And, I figure, you might as well stay as close to the source as possible.


----------



## Bigshadow (Jan 12, 2007)

Kreth said:


> After viewing the clip, I'd have to say, "None of the above."



From beginning to end, I agree!


----------



## Don Roley (Jan 12, 2007)

Domo Kun said:


> Anyway if you had to choose between that school and this one http://www.bujinkan.com.br, wich one would you choose?



I do not speak the language of the website. So I do not know if this guy claims to be taught in some Japanese tradition called the Hosho ryu or if he made up his own art and gave it a Japanese sounding name.

If he claims to have been taught something that originated in Japan, it is 99 percent likely he is lying. Do you want to train under a liar?

If he made up something on his own, you need to ask yourself if you want to study under someone who named what he did based on a Japanese tradition, but does not seem to care enough about _learning anything about_ that tradition to actually continue his training with real practicioners of the style.

It is just a red flag for me when I see people who set themselves up and declare at a young age that they know enough to be a grandmaster of their own art and they don't need anymore instruction or guidence. I know the senior teachers in the Bujinkan that have been training for about 50 years that still show up to train with Hatsumi. Hatsumi trained with Takamatsu until Takamatsu died. Viewed in that light, I will always go and advise others to go to those that keep trying to seek out more instruction and help in what they do over self- proclaimed grandmasters.


----------

